# Hot Shot is looking for 2014 staff members



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Hot Shot Manufacturing is now accepting applications for our 2014 Prostaff. 

Hot Shot Manufacturing is one of the oldest makers of the mechanical release, beginning in the 1970's. Hot Shot releases are for those that want to shoot a high end quality release, not a bargain priced release. The 2014 lineup will consist of two handhelds (the Tempest and the Eclipse), an index finger (The Nano), and a backtension (the Xtacy). All these releases have undergone tweaks for improvement in performance each of the last three years, this year included. There will be a new addition to the line up announced soon that hunters will be especially interested in.

Our staff will not be an extensive number of shooters, and if you are just looking to add another company to your signature list, please don't apply. If you feel you have some value to add to our company and want to help us grow...bring it on! I can say with complete confidence that we strive to make the Hot Shot staff one of the best to be a part of in the entire archery industry. 

Send your resumes and applications to me, Robin Parks, at [email protected]. 

Details on applying:

- I will not accept questions or applications by pm on this website, or any other, including Facebook. Please use the email addy given above. This is the only way I can be sure to respond to all questions in a timely manner.
- Applications will be accepted between now and 1/15/2014. Those selected will be notified no later than February 5, 2014. Selected applicants will be sent a contract offer to accept, based on their qualifications.
- We are looking for hunters and target shooters.
- Staff must be willing to submit reports of activities and photographs on a regular basis. 
- One reason we are taking apps until mid-January is to allow folks to come by our booth at the ATA Show to see the our products and chat in person a bit.
- Offers will be made based on qualifications. Unlike many companies, there is not a cookie cutter prostaff package. 

Some helpful info to consider:

- Don't ask me what I want to see. I can't tell you what to include on your application/resume. Typically, applications include a resume, cover letter and pix. It's up to you how you show/tell me what you want me to know about you and your archery experience.
- Do tell me what your background and experience includes.
- Do tell me why you should be part of the HS staff and how you can help us continue to grow as a company.
- Do feel free to ask current HS staff members their thoughts on our company and our products.
- Once again, I will not accept pm's for questions or applications. Please email me. I will however, try to visit this thread to answer questions that may be posted within the thread. I will also post answers to questions that may get asked regularly.

Thanks,
Robin Parks
Hot Shot Staff Coordinator


----------



## LiveforArchery (Apr 30, 2009)

Resume Sent


----------



## WYHunter16 (Aug 30, 2006)

I've been part of this staff for the past 2 years and I can honestly say that I can't imagine another release company to shoot for. Great Products and Great People.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Great response so far. Bump it up.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

WYHunter16 said:


> I've been part of this staff for the past 2 years and I can honestly say that I can't imagine another release company to shoot for. Great Products and Great People.


Agreed!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

It was difficult for me to add value to hotshot past year. 
But the releases are top notch. 
Definitely worth trying. 
Or to become staff shooter.


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

I also had a hard time adding a lot of value to Hot Shot. With my full time job Coaching Archery at Michigan State University and all the programs I have with the team, JOAD, and youth and adult programs it was hard to get to tournaments. I can say that my wife shoots a Nano, I shoot a X-Tacy and have never shot better. With my programs the youth always prefers to shoot the extra Nano I purchased. They are a great company with great products. I don't know if we have to apply again this year.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

great company to support here ladies and gentleman dont miss out on this I sent my resume in for another go around with them.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

Glenredhawk said:


> I also had a hard time adding a lot of value to Hot Shot. With my full time job Coaching Archery at Michigan State University and all the programs I have with the team, JOAD, and youth and adult programs it was hard to get to tournaments. I can say that my wife shoots a Nano, I shoot a X-Tacy and have never shot better. With my programs the youth always prefers to shoot the extra Nano I purchased. They are a great company with great products. I don't know if we have to apply again this year.


yes you do as per the email sent out


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Great company and products.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Excellent customer service and products. They have always been good to me!


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

I had a fantastic year helping the Hot Shot Company. Looking forward to applying again this year!!! Good Luck to everyone else that applies!! ive met some awesome ppl through the HS Staff this past year.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Thank you all that have posted up the kind words about Hot Shot. A great response to our staff search for 2014 tells us we are on the right track. Don't forget to come by the Hot Shot booth if you are attending the ATA show in January. We will have demos available to try all our products, including our brand new release, the Vapor. The Vapor should be the answer for hunters looking for a handheld thumb release.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

vapor looks good Robin might have to get one


----------



## fm1876 (Dec 22, 2012)

HS makes a great quality release have been very happy with this company throughout the 2013 season. Robin and Heidi are great to deal with. That vapor release does look good.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Love my Hot Shots. You can't possibly be involved in a better company.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

DBLLNGR said:


> vapor looks good Robin might have to get one


Have been shooting a prototype most of the summer and fall. I really, really like it. Squeeze the barrel to open jaws, release and they shut automatically and silently. Silent upon triggering for the shot also. Thumb barrel completely adjustable for exact personal positioning. And...a very affordable price. 

As far as the staff goes...response has been great, still time left for submission for those thinking about it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

fm1876 said:


> HS makes a great quality release have been very happy with this company throughout the 2013 season. Robin and Heidi are great to deal with. That vapor release does look good.





-bowfreak- said:


> Love my Hot Shots. You can't possibly be involved in a better company.


Thank you both. 

Hot Shot is all about high end quality and customer service to match. My philosophy on the staff is to work _with_ them, not _use_ them. Those staffers that make an effort to work with us should feel like they are part of the company.


----------



## joelbiltz (Jan 11, 2006)

Robin, Resume just emailed to you. It has been a pleasure being on the Steelforce broadhead Pro staff and thanks for the opportunity to join the Hot Shot Pro Staff. I look forward to hearing back from you. Joel


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

-bowfreak- said:


> Love my Hot Shots. You can't possibly be involved in a better company.


This guy is a great representation of that company.....I agree.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Okie101 said:


> This guy is a great representation of that company.....I agree.


Thank you. I feel the same way about you.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Resume submitted. Hope to be a part of the team again in 2014. My indoor league starts again this Friday. Hopefully the young man I donated my Tempest to will be back this year, I'd love to talk to him and hear about his year with the release.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Bumping. Deadline for applying is Jan 15. Some common questions and topics that are coming up are responded to below:

- Q. Did you get my email? A. Yes, you can be sure I got your email. I am in constanct check with email and also check spam daily just in case. It is just not practical to respond to each as they come in.
- Q. Can you send the application form? A. There is no application form. It is up to each individual to decide how to apply. I will advise that resume's are the best practice, with additional info, pix, etc being a plus.
- Q. I have a shoot/hunt this weekend. Can I get an advance offer so I will have my product? A. No, sorry. The staff selection and even resume reads don't begin until after I return from the ATA show.
- Q. Do returning staff have to re-apply? A. Yes, unless you have been contacted by me specifically.

I, and Hot Shot, really appreciate the big response so far. As I have said earlier, if any of you are attending the ATA show, please stop by our booth and introduce yourself. If I am busy with someone, a quick interupt is no problem...and often is the only way to say hi.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hope you have outstanding responses at the ATA show Robin.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you all that have posted up the kind words about Hot Shot. A great response to our staff search for 2014 tells us we are on the right track. Don't forget to come by the Hot Shot booth if you are attending the ATA show in January. We will have demos available to try all our products, including our brand new release, the Vapor. The Vapor should be the answer for hunters looking for a handheld thumb release.


Will be swinging by to check out the new stuff!


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

I have shot for you for the last couple of years also. This is a great company with a outstanding release. I hope to make it again this year. The one thing I wish that they would do is give stickers for vehicles or patches for shirts for the staff. word of mouth is the only advertising that we can do. My Truck is a rolling advertisement. It gets people to ask questions. bcbow1971 I need a sticker from you too. I know you have some for me to advertise for you Brian.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

rodneyroberts32 said:


> I have shot for you for the last couple of years also. This is a great company with a outstanding release. I hope to make it again this year. The one thing I wish that they would do is give stickers for vehicles or patches for shirts for the staff. word of mouth is the only advertising that we can do. My Truck is a rolling advertisement. It gets people to ask questions. bcbow1971 I need a sticker from you too. I know you have some for me to advertise for you Brian.


Pm me your new address and if I have any left before my next order comes in ill send you one. 

Interested in the new peep and release


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

bcbow1971 said:


> Will be swinging by to check out the new stuff!


Was great to meet you in person finally!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Okie101 said:


> Hope you have outstanding responses at the ATA show Robin.


It was way better than we had hoped!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

rodneyroberts32 said:


> I have shot for you for the last couple of years also. This is a great company with a outstanding release. I hope to make it again this year. The one thing I wish that they would do is give stickers for vehicles or patches for shirts for the staff. word of mouth is the only advertising that we can do. My Truck is a rolling advertisement. It gets people to ask questions. bcbow1971 I need a sticker from you too. I know you have some for me to advertise for you Brian.


Most or all staff orders shipped with a hat and stickers this past year.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Was great to meet you in person finally!


Yeah and that release is going to be a huge success.


----------



## hotrodderscott (Feb 25, 2009)

Resume sent. Hope to be able to represent Hot Shot for anothe great year!


----------



## 4mrpro (Dec 14, 2009)

*Hot shot manufacturing*



[email protected] said:


> Hot Shot Manufacturing is now accepting applications for our 2014 Prostaff.
> 
> Hot Shot Manufacturing is one of the oldest makers of the mechanical release, beginning in the 1970's. Hot Shot releases are for those that want to shoot a high end quality release, not a bargain priced release. The 2014 lineup will consist of two handhelds (the Tempest and the Eclipse), an index finger (The Nano), and a backtension (the Xtacy). All these releases have undergone tweaks for improvement in performance each of the last three years, this year included. There will be a new addition to the line up announced soon that hunters will be especially interested in.
> 
> ...



I can say that Hot Shot is the nicest shooting release I've shot in years. Being on 2 of the oldest archery staffs (Pearson and hot shot) is such an honor.


----------



## et1673 (Jun 26, 2007)

DBLLNGR said:


> great company to support here ladies and gentleman dont miss out on this I sent my resume in for another go around with them.


Matt if you are on the staff I sure do hope you get a three finger Xtacy so one of your best buddies could try it out. Or maybe Robin can tell me where I can go to test drive this. Sure would like the chance.
thanks
Eric


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

Eric I wish I could have one of each to carry with me so places could try them all


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

et1673 said:


> Matt if you are on the staff I sure do hope you get a three finger Xtacy so one of your best buddies could try it out. Or maybe Robin can tell me where I can go to test drive this. Sure would like the chance.
> thanks
> Eric


A serious answer to this is that since we are still building a dealer base, it means archers may often not be able to try the releases. A lot of staff members offer to carry one of each of our releases for demo, but that isn't possible due to cost either. I will tell you, and anyone else out there, if you purchase one of our releases and you are not happy with it, we will buy it back from you.

And...new this year will be a program in place that will allow staff members to offer a nice discount to their friends and families. :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Couple days left to apply.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Last day to apply. The response has been huge, especially this last week following the ATA show.

A couple points to make in response to messages I am getting:

- I am sorry, I cannot provide feedback to individuals with my initial thoughts on their submission. I take a casual glance at some when they come in, but in general, all submissions will be reviewed after the deadline.
- I do not have an exact date of when the staff will be announced. My hope is by end of January.

Q. How do I know if I made it? 
A. Offers will be emailed out to those selected beginning later this week. Once all offers have been accepted, the staff will be notified as a group by email. This process can take a while as I wait for replies to contract offers, send out alternate offers if/when a spot is turned down, etc. 

And, a question I know I will be fielding:
Q. Why didn't I make it?
A. Keep in mind that many people that are worthy of the staff will not be offered a spot. There are many more applications than positions. Many factors come into play, including geographical location of the shooter, past history with the company, etc.


----------



## bowshootga (Aug 3, 2010)

That is encouraging to hear. I hope to see you guys grow and every year after. Weather I make the cut or not. I like your products and what I am seeing new for 2014. Good luck everyone.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

App sent. Hooray for Hot Shot! Great company and products. Even if I don't make the cut I will continue to buy and support the company!


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Good luck to everyone whom applied as we all wait as patiently as kids on Christmas to hear who made it.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

Highball said:


> Good luck to everyone whom applied as we all wait as patiently as kids on Christmas to hear who made it.


agreed


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Best of luck to all that applied to be part of the Hot Shot Staff. If has been a great time with the crew. I had my downs last year
and just finished having back surgery. Hope to be out in full force this year. I know everyone that had a chance to hold and shoot
my releases said they were the smoothest releases that they have tried out.


----------



## elkbowhunter13 (Jul 25, 2013)

Really hope i made the new staff for 2014..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

I know everyone is anxious, but I dealt with an upper resp infection all weekend which kept me from getting offers sent out. They will be out over the next couple days and I still hope to have it wrapped up final by end of the month.


----------



## LiveforArchery (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. Hope you feel better soon


[email protected] said:


> I know everyone is anxious, but I dealt with an upper resp infection all weekend which kept me from getting offers sent out. They will be out over the next couple days and I still hope to have it wrapped up final by end of the month.


----------



## jnordwell (Nov 12, 2011)

hope you get better Robin....and I hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hope you feel better robin..


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

I hope i made the staff. I have improved all my scores with my xtacy


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

wvbowhunter06 said:


> I hope i made the staff. I have improved all my scores with my xtacy


That will be my next release also


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

A handfull of offers will be mailed out by this evening. Many offers have been sent, and many are still unanswered. I didn't make my goal of being final by Feb 1, but we are about there.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey Robin are you gonna open up a thread for shooters once all emails have been sent out?


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Not on staff, but this hog got Eclipsed...


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Okie101 said:


> Not on staff, but this hog got Eclipsed...


Nice piggy! Good work


----------



## rampower (May 18, 2011)

Nice hog Okie101, Congrats.


----------



## jnordwell (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice hog. I wish we had those here but then again I dont.... Still waiting and hoping for the confirmation of being on ther staff..


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

anybody heard anything?


----------



## bowshootga (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes, Pro-Staff has been selected. Emails have been sent out last month.


----------

